
Ask HN: Google labeling our sites as malicious - googleplease
Our company does over 300 million ad impressions per month. This is where our company&#x27;s revenue is. We use Google&#x27;s ad stack extensively and we&#x27;re definitely a power user.  We use Adsense, AdX, DFP, Adwords and Analytics.<p>Here&#x27;s our problem.<p>For months now, Google&#x27;s automated system has been consistently harassing us about malware on our websites. We&#x27;ve called Google multiple times to provide more information, and they send us the links that are considered malware.  None of these links are malware of course.<p>To keep things simple, let&#x27;s focus on the first link they deem malware:<p>Their automated system is convinced that one of the SVGs on our site (specifically, the &quot;Get it on the App Store&quot; SVG we copied from Apple&#x27;s site) is serving malware. I&#x27;m fairly certain this is impossible.  On the phone I described where I got the file, and why we are hosting it.  I&#x27;ve asked for them to go look at the file, have a specilist take a look.  They won&#x27;t.  They don&#x27;t care.<p>Ok so boohoo, we can&#x27;t adverise our products.<p>Well today, we realized we can no longer run in-house ads on our own site.  DFP is saying our site (which is serving the DFP script) is hosting malware, so we cannot run ads on our own site.<p>We called Google again.  Getting the run-around as usual.<p>So my question to you is: why does Google think an SVG is malware, and can something be done to fix it?
======
travelhead
Some things to check out:

1) is your site running pop ups of any kind?

2) is your site and links all SSL?

3) do you use or link to any affiliate tracking solutions like Cake,
HasOffers, etc?

4) do you use any back button redirection scripts or other types of scripts
which google might consider malware or harmful to the user?

~~~
googleplease
1) No 2) Yes 3) No 4) No

------
networkimprov
Site link?

